# Gulfstar 44



## NCountry (May 25, 2006)

We recently bought a 1981 Gulfstar 44 center cockpit. It was the boat we decided on after multiple years of reading, discussing and ocassionally cussing. Some people would naturally cuss the Gulfstar but then some compared it to the Hylas 44. An older article by Bob Perry had quite an indepth discussion of the pro's and con's of the boat then at the end he said "but it isn't any fun when you can't find something about a sailboat to complain about."
This last weekend in winds around 15 to 20 with gust to 30 at the Lake Eufaula Sailboat Bucket Run the ol girl was amazing. We did the first day 14 mile leg of the regatta in an astounding 1 hour and 18 minutes. It was an incredible ride.
I have no idea what is the norm for boats in this range but let me just say......WAAAAAA HOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! That was incredible..........
After two days of sailing we placed 1st in the regatta and now are the proud owners of a wooden bucket. Ya can't harldy have anymore fun than that.
Thanks for reading, I'm so excited about how the ol girl handled I just had to tell someone!


----------



## jordanship (Jun 15, 2009)

> An older article by Bob Perry had quite an indepth discussion of the pro's and con's of the boat then at the end he said "but it isn't any fun when you can't find something about a sailboat to complain about."


Where was this R Perry article published? Sailing Magazine? If you have a link to or copy of the article, I would like to read it. Thank you.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

A-HA!
I told ya. 
I knew this boat, been on this fellas boat.
He is a great guy and other than a few lil things, its in great shape.
Old Shoes Forever!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

NC - CONGRATS! Jeez that's a fast run!

Post some pics of the boat when you can. I like Gulfstars and really like when they win wooden buckets!


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a fond memory of that design: I rafted up with one on my first solo cruise. I was in a 20' sloop working my way around the South Shore of Long Island. We anchored in a little cove behind a sandbar, they had me aboard for mussels and beer. In the morning I gave them milk for their coffee.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CP-

Easy there...don't get too excited.. 


cardiacpaul said:


> A-HA!
> I told ya.
> I knew this boat, been on this fellas boat.
> He is a great guy and other than a few lil things, its in great shape.
> Old Shoes Forever!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

That's funny, ladies always comment about the copious amounts of muscles and beer aboard the Smacktanic too!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> CP-
> 
> Easy there...don't get too excited..


Echo!

Dog, please follow the link in your signature to get the most out of SN.

Heh-heh.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

not to hi-jack a thread (whos done that, eh?)
Officially, I SUCK. 
In the real world, I'm getting better every day, AND there is no way I'm NOT going to be firing up the stinkpot, and blowing past some go fast boys with my 390 on sunday & monday, y'all iz nutz.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Real glad to hear you're improving, CP.


----------



## NCountry (May 25, 2006)

Waiting on some pics to be e-mailed to me. Everyone commented on how beautiful the Luff is under sail. Can't wait to see them my self. I'll post some of them as soon as I get them...
But DANG, of everything I've been reading about the Gulfstar no one ever commented on their speed. I did read one story about a singlehander claiming he had out run a Swan 57 with a regatta crew still on board but I thought he was just "blowing".........
Cardiac Paul did a great job steering me towards this boat. I owe ya a huge thanks!


----------



## NCountry (May 25, 2006)

I hope this worked. Never posted a pick to a thread. Not a good pic but this is just after the start on Day 2 of the Lake Eufaula Sailboat Bucket Run! 10 minutes after the start we were out in front of everyone and we held it for the whole race!


----------

